# Mach 3 Mill Problems



## papermaker (Feb 13, 2015)

I've been running Mach 3 on my bench top milling machine long enough that I've forgotten how to troubleshoot the current issues I've been having. 

In the last few day while running a Wizard  it stops running in one of the three axis. I am using Mach 3 in the demo mode. Usaully when the occurs I reload the demo software and the problem corrects itself. Not so today. I uninstalled the old software and reloaded the new. I reconfigured everything and now it doesn't work. 
You can jog the 3 axis on the computer but there seems to be an issue with the messages to the drives. What am I missing!


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 14, 2015)

Since the jog works, that means that the ports and pins are configured correctly.  If it's not a limit switch issue, then it's probably something strange in the G-code.  There is a small possibility that there is a problem with the breakout board or the parallel port.  I have seen this happen.  Also , sometimes a computer reboot will fix the problem.


----------



## countryguy (Feb 15, 2015)

What about any Virus protection software or other tasks on the PC.   Just a thought.  Maybe try to check the background tasks?     also- Which Mach3 version?  Are you reloading the same Demo V or a recent dload.


----------



## countryguy (Feb 15, 2015)

Ohhh meant to put in- check the Line# it stops on.  the Demo stops at line 500.   Are you going past line 500?


----------

